# Crust punk recommendations?



## Holly

What are your favorites? Any albums in particular?

I'm a bit new to the genre, but I'm currently liking Dystopia, Wartorn and Resistant Culture.


----------



## drun_ken

have fun tryin ta find some of it but here it goes.....

dammad(should be able ta find some of their stuff)
tank 18(good luk)
das krimanal (yeah have fun findin any of their shit yo)
and any thing off goat lord records from savannah in the mid 90s


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Citizen fish, Leftover Crack!

......and a lot of Richard Cheese.


----------



## drun_ken

dirtyfacedan said:


> Citizen fish, Leftover Crack!
> 
> ......and a lot of Richard Cheese.



citizen fish is not crust....its ska punk.....same with leftover crack or choking victim....as fer richard cheese, dont know that one ....but basically....these are not crust bands.....altho good bands...just not crust


----------



## dirtyfacedan

damn.... i don't know enough about music to know any better. Thanks for the gentle guidance. Richard cheese was a joke, def not crusty anything.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

So after the enlightening post from our forum friend Drun_ken, i decided to see what i could steal on torrents, and came up with these...

Star Fucking Hipsters - until were dead.
Nausea - 9 albums.

I like punk ska...apparently, so i'll listen to this as well. I guess it's about time i started listening to music on my own, rather than just listening to whatever is at the local punk bar.


----------



## ianfernite

My favorites are Amebix, His Hero Is Gone, Axegrinder, Severed Heads Of State, Nausea, and Tragedy. 

Some other bands that you should check out that aren't exactly crust, but still pretty crusty, are Catharsis, Eyehategod, Man Is The Bastard, Weekend Nachos, and Gehenna.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

iskra, weekend nachos rules, good friends of mine. nausea is a given, extreme noise terror, amebix, born dead, etc etc, the list could go on.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

I would also have to reccomend wolves in the throne room, good black metal band from tacoma


----------



## john1158

weekend nachos is not crust.....
sorry i just really dislike that band.....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

hellbastard(heading for eternal darkeness), dischgarge, nausea, Joy division is post punk, but worth looking up


----------



## nick

if you like dystopia, look into Misanthropic, Sea of Deprivation, Carol Ann, Asunder

Misery, Civil Disobedience, Parasytic, Provoked, Dodsdomd, Decrepit, Disagree, Contravene, Axiom, Disrupt, Le Scrawl (if you like jazzhy crust)


----------



## Swiper

cryptic slaughter has gotten alot of listening time from me lately!
you might enjoy it as well.


----------



## Arapala

Here are some really good albums i have posted on my blog., click the link you can download them there.

Seeeing Red: Disclose- Nightmare or Reality

Seeeing Red: After The Bombs- Spoils of War EP

Seeeing Red: Fall Of Efrafa- Discography

Seeeing Red: Dödsdömd- Beskåda Vår Vackra Värld EP (Link Fixed)

Seeeing Red: V.A.- Swedish Assault (Compilation)

Seeeing Red: M Pati- Misantropen (Sweden)

Seeeing Red: Disprove- ST 7''

Also, might want to just go here: Seeeing Red: Crust


----------



## freepizzaforlife

I never said weekend nachos was a crust band, the dude above me mentioned them. and I said I liked them is all. disrupt is also somewhere in there as well.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

man, just download sum G.G and ull be good I know i know people not crust punk but in my opinion g.g had it all figured out


----------



## drun_ken

extinction of mankind.....skarp(they are ok)....aus rotten....try ta find the start a riot comp its awesome...harum scarum....i cant remember if anyone said icons of filth...witch hunt...

hey arrow...i have never really thought of crass as crust...more poltipunk...i think sayin crass is crust is like sayin [sub][hum][ans] is crust...


----------



## hassysmacker

lately i've been listening to a lot of Wake Up On Fire and Nux Vomica.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

black market fetus


----------



## Gudj

Detestation and Iskra


----------



## pinkmist

Tragedy, Wolfbrigade, Catharsis, Punch, From Ashes Arise, Asedio, Blunt, Summon the Crows, Kakistocracy, Massmord, Perth Express, Victims, Warcrimes, Warcry, Appalachian Terror Unit, Born/Dead, Lebenden Toten, Aghast, Warprayer, Severed Head of State, Requiem, Fall of Effrafa, Nagasaki Nightmare, Protestant, Spectacle, Systemastik Terror, Arrestum...

Definitely Tragedy, "vengeance." Still one of my all time favorites.

Some of these are not quite typical crust, but if you like dystopia you'll probably like a lot of the above...

Dystopia has a foot in sludge, not sre if your into that end of things, but if so I would check out; Fissure, Corrupted, Morne, Moss, Malachai, Marzuuran, Electric Wizard, Boris... All of those are pretty heavy and pretty slow...


----------



## moe

rudimentary peni. fuck. i love everything about that band. from blinkos art. lyrics. and the bass.
weekend najoooooos.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

pinkmist said:


> Tragedy, Wolfbrigade, Catharsis, Punch, From Ashes Arise, Asedio, Blunt, Summon the Crows, Kakistocracy, Massmord, Perth Express, Victims, Warcrimes, Warcry, Appalachian Terror Unit, Born/Dead, Lebenden Toten, Aghast, Warprayer, Severed Head of State, Requiem, Fall of Effrafa, Nagasaki Nightmare, Protestant, Spectacle, Systemastik Terror, Arrestum...
> 
> Definitely Tragedy, "vengeance." Still one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Some of these are not quite typical crust, but if you like dystopia you'll probably like a lot of the above...
> 
> Dystopia has a foot in sludge, not sre if your into that end of things, but if so I would check out; Fissure, Corrupted, Morne, Moss, Malachai, Marzuuran, Electric Wizard, Boris... All of those are pretty heavy and pretty slow...




I can tell you for a FACT word for word from meghans mouth, that punch is a HARDCORE band. not a crust band. born/dead is rad, once again, another band I don't know if id consider them to be crust or not. but none the less, good band. their last show ruled.

just start with extreme noise terror, nausea, and distopyia and go from there.


----------



## Holly

Wow thanks for all the replies! Now I have a lot of bands to look up. 
Some of the ones you guys mentioned I already know and love, so I'm pretty sure I'll like the rest too.


----------



## drunken marauder

How bout Michael Jackson and Brittany Spears thats all I have been listening to.. Thriller on repeat..


----------



## pinkmist

freepizzaforlife said:


> I can tell you for a FACT word for word from meghans mouth, that punch is a HARDCORE band. not a crust band. born/dead is rad, once again, another band I don't know if id consider them to be crust or not. but none the less, good band. their last show ruled.
> 
> just start with extreme noise terror, nausea, and distopyia and go from there.



As I said in my post, not typical crust, meaning having elements of crust, but typically classified as a different genre... I guess we can be genre-nazis and you can forget almost every band on my list as they typically identify with hardcore, or some sub-branch, like swedish hardcore. I'm not really sure where the line is drawn, to me its really blurry, but those are all bands I listened to heavily around the time I discovered dystopia relevant or not and I suppose I hope that they might be enjoyed by others, which I thought was the point of this thread, but what did I expect, this is an internet forum, we should break things down to semantics until the whole thread looses focus.


----------



## wartomods

drun_ken said:


> citizen fish is not crust....its ska punk.....same with leftover crack or choking victim....as fer richard cheese, dont know that one ....but basically....these are not crust bands.....altho good bands...just not crust



just because they sometimes use up beat guitar barre chords doesnt make them full ska punk bands either, they are just influenced by it.


----------



## Birdy

Toxic Narcotic
Caustic Christ
Extreme Noise Terror (dunno if you'd count them or not)
School is making my brain numb, and my mp3 is dead soooo that's all I got for now.


----------



## simpletoremember

SKARP
Born/Dead
Behind Enemy Lines
Disrupt

and nobody said Aus-Rotten!


----------



## Avon Drunquist

Oh man....Check out:

Doom
Axegrinder
Deviated Instinct
Amebix (duh)
Extinction of Mankind
Hellkrusher
Destroy
Disrupt
Battle of Disarm
Skitsystem
Avksum
Anti Cimex
Mob 47

All pretty fuckin crusty, but the list goes on and on...


----------



## Geoff

Aus Rotten doesn't really sound crust to me. It has more elements of hardcore punk and street punk in it. They are a very good band though and if you haven't heard them you should do so. Some of my favorite crust bands are DOOM, Hellshock, Detestation, Antischism (I can't believe no one said this one yet), and Cop on Fire (spain).

I'd also recomend bands like man is the bastard, infest, spazz, siege, fuck on the beach, yacopsae, and larm (powerviolence bands). they have some dark elements like crust but most of the musical influence comes from thrash, grind, and hardcore punk.


----------



## Caltwentynine

Skarp, Antischism and my favorite Harum Scarum.


----------



## Livingpastense

One of my all time fav albums is the ungovernable force by conflict May not be "crust" but definitely influenced alot of it.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Dayglo Abortions! Not crust as such...but damn fucking good!!!


----------



## Loaf

anything with nausea, christ, cunt, abortion, anti, something about hell, death, battle, gore, etc. just google those words I am sure you will find a million crust punk bands. Sorry ladies and gents if this is facetious. I just hate the fucking crust this crust that. The "scene" set aside, the music is pretty good most of the time.


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

Idk i just found this site so ima list the crust bands that i know
Amebix
Anti Cimex
Antischism
Antisect
Aus-Rotten
Avskum
Behined Enemy Lines
Capitalist Casualties
Carcinogen (Pre-Dystopia)
Conflict... kinda
Crass.... kinda not much
Disrupt
Doom
Dystopia
Extinction Of Mankind
Extreme Noise Terror
Flux Of Pink Indians.. i guess im not sure
Iskra.... Blacken Crust
Jobbykrust
Man Is The Bastard
Mushrrom Attack
Nausea (NY)
Selfish
Skitsystem
but if any one can recomend any bands thanks


----------



## The Cheshire

Maybe not crust? GRIEF. Fuck yes.


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

Grief Good f***ing band when i saw haggatha they coverd world of hurt f***ing intence lil mosh pit
but haggatha from vancover but there kinda of a small local band awesome sludge tho


----------



## JoeGerminate

A-Bomb-a-nation - they were my introduction to crust, singer would puke in the middle of a song but keep on singing and not miss a note. Now thats talent!

Drop Dead-crust/powerviolence

Romantic Gorilla-powerviolence

pseudo youth-powerviolence

mankind?-more towards anarcho punk

Litmus Green- fucking amazing punk band w/crust/powerviolent influences

Resist and Exist-crust

Resist - crust/anarcho punk ish

ceremony - powerviolence/hardcore


----------



## sgssl3

deep six

what more do ya want


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

doom, gloom, rudimentary peni is fucking insane but they're kind of before crust if ya wanna get technical.


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

every album changes for rudi that what i like about them
i find farce and death church the best albums from what i have of them
but a good sludge band and have alot of inflenece
is Noothgrush
also about star wars \m/


----------



## genghis braun

E-150 (HC/punk from spain)
Kobayashi (HC from Germany)
Behind Enemy Lines (with members of Aus-Rotten and the Pist)
Reality Crisis (Japan)


----------



## Apples

A lot of great recommendations here. One I didn't see is Wolfbrigade. They are amazing.


----------



## Tao_of_Pi

"From Ashes Rise" were only given passing mention but they are by far my favorite crust band. they're one of the few bands I actually own albums from. Check out the "Nightmares" LP, great shit.

"Totalt Jävla Mörker" is a great Swedish crust band too.

"Cursed" aren't technically crust, they're very sludgy hardcore. But they definitely have a crusty edge to them.


----------



## mandapocalypse

Profane Existence has a sweet deal if your just started out with crust punk...

Profane Existence Starter Kit


$40 for all of your punk rock needs!


----------



## Rstank

bread and water
the skudZ
extreme noise terror
rudimentary peni
resist and exist
revolutionary youth
i really like "graves at sea" but they are more sludge
and not completely a crust band but i really like "fall of efrafa"
garmonbozia
and lets go more heard of
aus rotten
behind enemy lines
extinction of mankind
caustic christ
try crass and subhumans as well


----------



## lobotomy3yes

Doom, Antisect, Amebix, Aus Rotten.


----------



## landofkings77

antischism
doom
flux of pink indians
born/dead
moderat likvidation
kaaos
nausea
luta armada
rudimentry peni
anti cemix
filth
conflict
driller killer
disfear
aus rotten
amebix
phobia
caustic christ
destroy
dystopia
fleas and lice
toxic narcotic
mouth sewn shut
some discharge
crass
some subhumans
and alot more


----------



## rezmutts

Sea of deprivation..


----------



## Jack T

Hellshock (pdx)-these guys really are one of my favorite bands right now.
Abandon (pdx)
Framtid (japan)
Avskum (sweden)
Confuse (japan) 
Recharge (Germany)


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

sea of deprivation good fucking band
wish he didnt blow his brians out
and cing alot of dystopia arond nowdays
but havent see any of disrupt
and cursed another good band also fucked over
and mushroom attack is pre-fleas and lice

edit:k never mind there is alot of disrupt
but antisect need more antisect


----------



## pillowtron

extinction of mankind is a great band, axiom, severed head of state, skitsystem, totalitar, dystopia, witch hunt, doom, disfear, contravene, code 13, conflict, aus-rotten (i've seen that posted a few times in here)...same with nausea, bathtub shitter is decent...

as for general good music check out bathory, boltthrower, man is the bastard, eyehategod, phobia, carcass, autopsy, ect ect

I'm not sure how many of these were already said (i assume most, they are the more popular bands) but i didnt read every single post in here. Hopefully I at least named a few new ones for you.


----------



## nick

KrustyDaKlown said:


> sea of deprivation good fucking band
> wish he didnt blow his brians out
> and cing alot of dystopia arond nowdays
> but havent see any of disrupt
> and cursed another good band also fucked over
> and mushroom attack is pre-fleas and lice
> 
> edit:k never mind there is alot of disrupt
> but antisect need more antisect



who in sea of dep killed themselves? pretty ironic since they wrote a song about shooting yourself, but at the end it went:

I now sit here all alone, save my new found friends
Perched on the edge of my bed with the barrel against my head
With just one twitch of my finger the torment will come to an end
The one thing I hadn't counted on were the thoughts of family and friends

Despite all of my problems there are those for whom I care
To them it would make a difference if I weren't there

also, myth of progress and lachrymose are real good.


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

Phil Hansford im pretty sure lead vocals and Guitar
shot him self in the head thats why there s only that one album and no more
they had another band before S.O.D.
called Misanthropic good luck on finding anything of them
but heres some bands
Massgrave
Poser Disposer
Pretty Little Flower
mostly grindcore but still good fucking bands


----------



## INGRINDWECRUST

KrustyDaKlown said:


> Idk i just found this site so ima list the crust bands that i know
> Amebix
> Anti Cimex
> Antischism
> Antisect
> Aus-Rotten
> Avskum
> Behined Enemy Lines
> Capitalist Casualties
> Carcinogen (Pre-Dystopia)
> Conflict... kinda
> Crass.... kinda not much
> Disrupt
> Doom
> Dystopia
> Extinction Of Mankind
> Extreme Noise Terror
> Flux Of Pink Indians.. i guess im not sure
> Iskra.... Blacken Crust
> Jobbykrust
> Man Is The Bastard
> Mushrrom Attack
> Nausea (NY)
> Selfish
> Skitsystem
> but if any one can recomend any bands thanks



Behind enemy lines gives me the hugest boner.
PHOBIA is pretty fucking rad too, although really just grind core they are awesome. they played at my friends house a few days ago


----------



## a_politikill

Mouth Sewn Shut is one of my favorites. Someone mentioned Bread And Water earlier. I don't know if I'd consider them crust, but they're damn good. Look up their videos on youtube; the singer's dancing makes me smile. Haha.

I've also seen numerous mentions of Crass. If you like them, I'd recommend checking out A//Political (assuming you haven't already). That being said, you can never go wrong with Aus Rotten or Witch Hunt. =]


----------



## st1tch

reagan youth
zounds
angry samoans
DRI
Civil Disobidience


----------



## seke

Rstank said:


> bread and water
> the skudZ
> extreme noise terror
> rudimentary peni
> resist and exist
> revolutionary youth
> i really like "graves at sea" but they are more sludge
> and not completely a crust band but i really like "fall of efrafa"
> garmonbozia
> and lets go more heard of
> aus rotten
> behind enemy lines
> extinction of mankind
> caustic christ
> try crass and subhumans as well



The skuds and Rev Youth are from my old town.


Stuff you might not hear of otherwise: 

Fall Of Efrafa (post crust, kinda intrumental, but really heavy sometimes.)
Schifosi
From The Depths (one of my favorites)
Catharsis
Requiem
Stormcrow (also a favorite)
Anti Product (not the weird goth band from europe)
Masskontrol


All of those are siiiiiiick bands I highly reccomend all of them. Also Iskra was a good mention.


----------



## st1tch

http://www.sickanimation.com/audio.asp?name=yourmiddle

most crusty shit ever.


----------



## nick

KrustyDaKlown said:


> Phil Hansford im pretty sure lead vocals and Guitar
> shot him self in the head thats why there s only that one album and no more
> they had another band before S.O.D.
> called Misanthropic good luck on finding anything of them
> but heres some bands
> Massgrave
> Poser Disposer
> Pretty Little Flower
> mostly grindcore but still good fucking bands



yeah i got misanthropics stuff. love that fuckin band. i've heard of the first two, ill check out that last one.


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

Nick by any chance u think u can hook up some Misanthropic
havent listen to them but i heard good things about
it would be much appreciated thx

and another good fucking band not big at all just came up from calgary
http://www.myspace.com/sigilcan
good fucking band live


----------



## menu

state of fear, Misery, DOOM, anti-schism, unholy grave, dread messiah, hiatus, zygote, hell bastard, luzifers mob, accion mutante, abc diablo, warcollapse, guts pie earshot, jobby krust bleeding rectum, extinction of mankind, hellkrusher, mob 47, civil disobedience, Icons of filth. shit the list could go on forever.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

since dude a few posts above me mentioned autopsy, which is a metal band check out these cats.

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albums&artistid=6036145&ap=0&albumid=12927143


----------



## Jubbs

Favorite crust bands.. Antischism and Appalachian Terror Unit


----------



## nogodsnomasters

not technically crust, but G.I.S.M from Japan, which im surprised no one has mentioned. 

Also, if you like phobia, listen to Assuck, Insect Warfare, and Magrudergrind. 

Also nobody has said Dropdead, really fast powerviolence-ish band. 

and if you are into d-beat, Besthoven, No Security, Disclose, Anti-Cimex and Totalitar are worth a listen.


----------



## clever

from the depths , you can find their album on crimethinc's website, some members from catharsis, cant stop listening to them


----------



## Blackout

disrupt
dystopia
skarp
aus rotten


----------



## catapult bodies

state of fear - the tables will turn


----------



## Revo

kakistocracy
anti-cimex
brother inferior
confuse
gauze
gism
kaaos
protesti
riistetyt
terveet kadet
i dont kno theres alot of rare shit i can recomend i just dont feel like takin the time to think of all of them


----------



## JungleBoots

awe yeah dystopia is magnificent. warm feelings there.

I know amebix was mentioned already and im sure you all know plenty of them but they are another bad ass band.

my favorite crust band is a queercore band from Poland

Homomilitia.

and there are alot of really good swedish cross over bands.
skitsystem, Martyrdöd, and some others that i cant remember.

other favorite bands: Electro hippies (if they count as crust and not just early grindcore) extreme noise terror, caustic christ, wolfbrigade, and GISM glorius GISM.

Dirt is more a UK crass records anarcho-punk but they get pretty crusty.


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

I would say ... Massgrave, Catheter, Stormcrow, Sanctum - FUCKING WARCRUST!!!, HHIG, Antimaster, Nuclear Death Terror, Blacken The Skies (Crimethic Band), DEPRESSOR, Facedowninshit, Graves At Sea (more Sludge but still crusty), and if were gonna include bands like that then grief, corrupted, noothgrush, INFERNAL STRONGHOLD, Lycanthrophy, Suffering Mind ... Walpurgisnacht .. haha that's my band .... just trying to throw some up that I haven't seen but I no stormcrow was mentioned also Man Is The Bastard is awesome they have 2 bassists and no guitar


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

sorry should have made that clearer grief corrupted and noothgrush are the sludge bands after that ... all those bands atleast have crust influence


----------



## xmaggotx

INGRINDWECRUST said:


> Behind enemy lines gives me the hugest boner.
> PHOBIA is pretty fucking rad too, although really just grind core they are awesome. they played at my friends house a few days ago





fuck phobia. they're fucking upper crust ass holes. the original singer beat his woman (you can ask just about anyone from LA or surrounding areas about this), and the current singer is a rockstar douchebag who thinks hes the king of grind. they played a backyard show where i usto live last year and they charged 200 dollars to come through (close to LA-their home town), it was a free show, and they threw a fit when they got 195. a homie jacked their monster cable though. fuck that band. plus their new album is called"wake up and kill" they went from doing resist and exist split to fucking being death grind. shit heads.

EDIT: also check out 7inch crust blogspot, and all their links...their links' links, etc. you can get like 300 albums in a day that way. its the best way to get music in my book. of course there are various blogs for various genres. good luck!
check out ekkaia, reflections of internal rain, thulsa doom, GISM, kylesa, inepsy, those are all exceptional... not all of those are strictly "crust...crust will get boring after a few years though. gotta love it, but try some different genres IE youth crew HC, powerviolence, screamo, etc.


----------



## Poking Victim

Oroku


----------



## PFAT

wartomods said:


> just because they sometimes use up beat guitar barre chords doesnt make them full ska punk bands either, they are just influenced by it.



Hahah yeah they're more like crusty PEOPLE rather than music.
I love crack rock though sooooo... w/e

Richard cheese is crust as fuck.


----------



## nickt29

Poking Victim said:


> Oroku



uhhhh..... fucking shit yeah my all time favorite thank you dude. only bands that havent been mentioined that should be..

ekkaia
ictus
hombrinus dudes
nux vomica
?????? i think everything else is covered


----------



## lobotomy3yes

Skaven, Misanthropic, Iskra, Instinct of Survival.


----------



## klots

check out 
http://7inchcrust.blogspot.com/
http://crust-demos.blogspot.com/
http://violentascrust.blogspot.com/
http://12inchcrust.blogspot.com/
http://crustcracker.blogspot.com/
http://innoisewecrust.blogspot.com/
http://grunnpunk.nl/Download_Centre.html (all from Groningen, the netherlands)

there's always something nice to discover there.

Also, my favorite dutch band: Makiladoras
http://www.bacteria.nl/Makiladoras_Downloads2.htm


----------



## simpletoremember

klots said:


> check out
> http://7inchcrust.blogspot.com/
> http://crust-demos.blogspot.com/
> http://violentascrust.blogspot.com/
> http://12inchcrust.blogspot.com/
> http://crustcracker.blogspot.com/
> http://innoisewecrust.blogspot.com/
> http://grunnpunk.nl/Download_Centre.html (all from Groningen, the netherlands)
> 
> there's always something nice to discover there.
> 
> Also, my favorite dutch band: Makiladoras
> http://www.bacteria.nl/Makiladoras_Downloads2.htm



Also Stewart on here has a great music blog. http://seeeingred.blogspot.com
I also really enjoy www.anarcho-punk.net


----------



## klots

simpletoremember said:


> Also Stewart on here has a great music blog. http://seeeingred.blogspot.com


oh hell i knew about that one... Funny thing it's someone from here then


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

An old NC band called Blownapart Bastards, Hiatus, Diskonto, Antisect, Totalitar, early Neurosis? Some of those are more on the hardcore end of the spectrum but whatever.


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER

MANKIND? (one of my absolute favorites)
harum scarum 
behind enemy lines
crucifix


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

I always lumped Mankind? in with anarcho-punk but i guess it's close enough to do the trick. good fucking band though! WON'T YOU JOIN THE ARMY NOW SO YOU CAN FIGHT AND YOU CAN DIE!


----------



## simpletoremember

Leftover Crack is crust right????


----------



## Odal

Not at all, man. Not at all.


----------



## simpletoremember

Odal said:


> Not at all, man. Not at all.



It was just a joke.


----------



## stayhighlovelife

im sure someone said confuse


----------



## klots

Kontrovers (from sweden) is also very nice (download here: http://www.mediafire.com/?1y8zhxswnuy ) I like em just that little extra bit because kontrovers means ass-bandits in dutch. So watch your ass, they might steal it.

Another one of my favorites is Shikari (also from groningen) and you can download some here: http://www.4shared.com/file/38818035/a35aef8f/ShikarRobowar.html?dirPwdVerified=6bf572d2

and another fine dutch band is Betercore. I don't have a download for that, but if you want it i can upload it for you. But i do have a youtube-thingy


----------



## Anarcrust

Im Into metaly crust so Im obliged to reccomend
Skaven
Bolt Thrower (in battle there is no law-later stuffs good death metal though)
Axegrinder
Concrete Sox
Skaven
Stormcrow
Mammoth Grinder
Skitsystem
Sanctum
Iskra
Deviated Instinct
Hellbastard
And Extinction Of Mankind


----------



## belA presente

you should check turkish band malazlar. you can download it directly here: "abolishing the borders below" – malazlar  

it's copylefted :arrgh:


----------



## MrD

Widerstand said:


> Does Rick Astley count?


 
haha, oh hell yeah!


----------



## menu

ArrowInOre said:


> I have to go with the old shit, Crass, Nausea, tried and true...


 
I have to agree with Arrow. if you can get your hands on the "whispers" compilation that profane existence put out that has a lot of old good crust. one of the best comps I think. its 2 LPs and a 7 inch. you might be able to find it in a different format now but word on the street is PE is broke. so maybe not. 

speaking of. I have the vinyl. is there a way to put it on my computer? anyone know?


----------



## Deleted member 1505

xmaggotx said:


> fuck phobia. they're fucking upper crust ass holes. the original singer beat his woman (you can ask just about anyone from LA or surrounding areas about this), and the current singer is a rockstar douchebag who thinks hes the king of grind. they played a backyard show where i usto live last year and they charged 200 dollars to come through (close to LA-their home town), it was a free show, and they threw a fit when they got 195. a homie jacked their monster cable though. fuck that band. plus their new album is called"wake up and kill" they went from doing resist and exist split to fucking being death grind. shit heads.



Totally agree with you on this...

Not all these bands are crust but they are still worth mentioning. 

disrupt, iskra, deviated instinct, ASShammer, ALEhammer, consume, from ashes rise, his hero is gone, axiom, man the conveyors, brujeria, sea of deprivation, infest, disgust, wolfbrigade, at the gates, brother inferior, dropdead, appellation terror unit, cluster bomb unit, code 13, discordance axis, pisschrist, antisect, sacrilege...

I hope i didnt just sum up what everyone else listed but looks like you got a good start. Youll find other bands too on your own, which is the best way to go about it anyway.


----------



## menu

Brix;78567][QUOTE=xmaggotx said:


> fuck phobia. they're fucking upper crust ass holes. the original singer beat his woman (you can ask just about anyone from LA or surrounding areas about this), and the current singer is a rockstar douchebag who thinks hes the king of grind. they played a backyard show where i usto live last year and they charged 200 dollars to come through (close to LA-their home town), it was a free show, and they threw a fit when they got 195. a homie jacked their monster cable though. fuck that band. plus their new album is called"wake up and kill" they went from doing resist and exist split to fucking being death grind. shit heads.



Totally agree with you on this...

Not all these bands are crust but they are still worth mentioning. 

disrupt, iskra, deviated instinct, ASShammer, ALEhammer, consume, from ashes rise, his hero is gone, axiom, man the conveyors, brujeria, sea of deprivation, infest, disgust, wolfbrigade, at the gates, brother inferior, dropdead, appellation terror unit, cluster bomb unit, code 13, discordance axis, pisschrist, antisect, sacrilege...

I hope i didnt just sum up what everyone else listed but looks like you got a good start. Youll find other bands too on your own, which is the best way to go about it anyway.[/QUOTE]

hahaha. atleast you got shirts outa the deal.


----------



## Deleted member 1505

deveranti;78569][QUOTE=Brix said:


> hahaha. atleast you got shirts outa the deal.



um...what deal? Being "friends" and working for shane's clothing company? That didnt mean I had to like phobia. Plus that was a while ago, opinions do change. But yeah thanks for calling me out buddy! hah..


----------



## 614 crust

appalachian terror unit
Nux Vomica


----------



## A better World

deathexplosion13.blogspot.com has a lot of good albums just for listen mostly grind thrash and power violence but theres some crustier shit anarcho-punk.net has alot of good downloadable albums even if theres some ignorant fucks on the forums some good crust albums you can find on there Assuck-Anticapital, Mutual Assured Destruction- Fear is control, Resist and Exist- Music for social change, Oi Polloi- Unite and Win, Rudimentary Peni- Death Church and a bunch more


----------



## zoidbergthedog

appalachian terror unit


----------



## BurnDownTheSky

Antischism
Nausea
Amebix
Behind Enemy Lines
Aus-Rotten
Dystopia
Hiatus
Wolfbrigade
Witch Hunt
DOOM
Disrupt
Disfear
Skitsystem
His Hero Is Gone
Fleas and Lice


----------



## Gudj

614 crust said:


> appalachian terror unit
> Nux Vomica


 
! Yeah.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

That seeeing red link was awesome, thanks.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

Also, check out Tay Zonday, crust as fuck


----------



## Axegrinder

Effigy
Axegrinder
Adacta
Problem//Reaction//Solution
C.f.d.l
Aktiv Dodsjhalp
Dammad
Disrupt
Tank 18
Svart Framtid
Svart Agression
Svart Infection
(A)tomkind(E)r
Skaven(surpriseionglly no one said)
Zoe
Framtid
Frigora
Schifosi
Taterade Snutkukar
Nisses Notter
A//political
Dust Noise
Noise Gate(good luck finding them)
Screaming Noise
Gai
Lebenden Toten
Detestation
Deterrorformed
Nerveskade
Bog People
G.I.S.M
Prolitar
Plutocracy
Raw Tofu
Resist and Exist
Kent Brockman
Apartment 213
Spazz
Drop Dead
Infest
Fuck on the beach
Anti-Cimex

I better end this list cuz it could seriouslly go on an on


----------



## mandapocalypse

STATE OF FEAR.
MISERY.
doom.
filth of mankind.
axiom.
assuck.
wolfbrigade.
born/dead.
provoked.
resolve.
war//plague.
attake.
man the conveyors.
streetwalker.
the skuds.
garmonbozia.
oiltanker.
doom siren.
contagium.
napalm raid.


----------



## Scuz

CODE 13. You might also dig Destroy, Amebix, Discharge, Masakari, Dios Hastio, Naked Aggression, Filth, Doom. Choking Victim reminds me of ska mixed with crust so them and Leftover Crack are worth checking out if yer looking for crust.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

JoeGerminate said:


> A-Bomb-a-nation - they were my introduction to crust, singer would puke in the middle of a song but keep on singing and not miss a note. Now thats talent!
> 
> Drop Dead-crust/powerviolence
> 
> Romantic Gorilla-powerviolence
> 
> pseudo youth-powerviolence
> 
> mankind?-more towards anarcho punk
> 
> Litmus Green- fucking amazing punk band w/crust/powerviolent influences
> 
> Resist and Exist-crust
> 
> Resist - crust/anarcho punk ish
> 
> ceremony - powerviolence/hardcore


 

im insulted that ceremony is mentioned on this thread, they are more like fashionable cause were weird and hate humanity if its cool core, than "power violence"


----------



## MiztressWinter

Endrophobia!
Fall of Efrafa
Amebix
appalachian terror unit

In the punk genre in general i'm digging TSOL quite a bit. I believe that's considered hardcore.


----------



## syphilust

up the bad-ass-girls: appalachian terror unit, dot fuckingcom, antischism, kursk (or whatever it is they call themselves now), fuck the facts...

doom, iskra, leper


----------



## steviemack

madame german, ekkaia, nux vomica, icos they changed there name to something else tho, remains of the day, oroku, from ashes rise, fall of efrafa, piss shit fuck, thats about all i can come up with at the top of my head


----------



## Swing

Dissent
3 way cum
massgrave
depressor
instinct of survival
hibernation
masskontroll
blood in our wells
selfish
stagnation


----------



## dharma bum

if only our dollar bills said, "in grind we crust".


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

Mankind? = Skramz \m/


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

Axegrinder said:


> Effigy
> Axegrinder
> Adacta
> Problem//Reaction//Solution
> C.f.d.l
> Aktiv Dodsjhalp
> Dammad
> Disrupt
> Tank 18
> Svart Framtid
> Svart Agression
> Svart Infection
> (A)tomkind(E)r
> Skaven(surpriseionglly no one said)
> Zoe
> Framtid
> Frigora
> Schifosi
> Taterade Snutkukar
> Nisses Notter
> A//political
> Dust Noise
> Noise Gate(good luck finding them)
> Screaming Noise
> Gai
> Lebenden Toten
> Detestation
> Deterrorformed
> Nerveskade
> Bog People
> G.I.S.M
> Prolitar
> Plutocracy
> Raw Tofu
> Resist and Exist
> Kent Brockman
> Apartment 213
> Spazz
> Drop Dead
> Infest
> Fuck on the beach
> Anti-Cimex
> 
> I better end this list cuz it could seriouslly go on an on


 
no some one said skaven good fucking band havent heard them in forever


----------



## makan kotoran

mandapocalypse said:


> Profane Existence has a sweet deal if your just started out with crust punk...
> 
> Profane Existence Starter Kit
> 
> 
> $40 for all of your punk rock needs!


 
oh, the irony...........


should check out some Ictus, Okban, this thing called dying. and definatly check out stewarts blog!!


----------



## makan kotoran

KrustyDaKlown said:


> no some one said skaven good fucking band havent heard them in forever



hey just a quick question, when you said prolitar, did you mean proletar? the jakarta based Indogrind/crust band?


----------



## makan kotoran

^^^^^
epic quotation fail


----------



## makan kotoran

that was dircted at axegrinder,
sorry ya'll, i hang my head in shame and will never post again


----------



## plagueship

my recommendation is not to listen to crust punk because it's boring, pretentious, middle-class, and smelly


----------



## cimot

Hej check my Old band in Indonesia! kind of Heavy Crust... Now I left the band band they re still playing...


----------



## plagueship

one eyed god prophecy and union of uranus - canadian screamo/crust put out by the dude from HHIG (i think he was in UOU?)

OEGP - http://www.mediafire.com/?4rhz5z31ymj
UOU - http://www.mediafire.com/?jmzmmfmzmzo


----------



## Nym

no apologies
triplever
melechesh
unholy
elitist
BSOM

just a few i think come close to the genre your looking for...


----------



## bicycle

makiladoras
betercore
lärm
olho de gato
humus
mihoen!
cockroach


----------



## miklo

doom
amebix
los crudos.
ratos de porao
avskum
tampere ss
rudimentary peni
anti cimex
antischism
antisect
nuclear frost
desobedencia civil
some arent crust but all worth checking out.


----------



## plagueship

idk if i speak for anyone else but a bunch of lists of band names without descriptions or links isn't really that interesint


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka

Check this out you can find crust rated either from all time or a specific year or decade

http://rateyourmusic.com/customchar...=both&origin_countries=&limit=none&countries=

And while you're at it check out some of this local Michigan shit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZgADedXIg0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZxCzUlhV9g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEsaBnhb68g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvWaf6JlHTk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D27mmfF1RFE


----------



## heynow

Some would argue more grind than crust, but great bands regardless...

Flesh Parade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXjiUjHWNyQ

Dahmer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFPBcfBhCX4


----------



## wehavethemap

DIRT
Rudimentary Peni
Flux of Pink Indians
Mankind
Angelic Upstarts

my favorites


----------



## noitanicullaH




----------



## NihilisticNihilist

dirtyfacedan said:


> So after the enlightening post from our forum friend Drun_ken, i decided to see what i could steal on torrents, and came up with these...
> 
> Star Fucking Hipsters - until were dead.
> Nausea - 9 albums.
> 
> I like punk ska...apparently, so i'll listen to this as well. I guess it's about time i started listening to music on my own, rather than just listening to whatever is at the local punk bar.


 
As far as I know Star Fucking Hipsters isn't crust either, it's basicly leftover crack with a female vocalist(atleast as far as sound goes) Although good bands still not crust to my knowledge


----------

